# John Deere 2955



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Clean John Deere 2955 Cab/AC Tractor - $17500

condition: Good

(6 cyl diesel, dual remotes, 540 and 1000 rpm pto shafts, cab with ice cold AC, one finger power steering, 95 hp. Very good solid tractor, just need a bigger 4wd. Has been pulling a 10' kilifer blade at my farm.....................) Tried to copy an paste picture but couldn't get it to. Father-in-law has a 2555, but I'm a blue guy and don't know much about these although I don't mind runnin his, what's the pro's an con's, good price or bad. This is a Craigslist ad


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Hours? any idea of year?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Would like to have if cab and hours. Test oil and drive line is sound


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

trying to find out, no response yet


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

shows 4200 hrs but said not working right now, he's supposed to get me serial # tomorrow


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a bad price depending.....need a good look, transmission??


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Transmision should be 4 low 4 high and 2 reverse if I remember right. The tractors are prown to ac problems. Otherwise good machines


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I hope you don't mind but I found a way to post the pic. That's a nice looking tractor. Take a good mechanic with you if you decide to look it over.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It has been painted....which is not a bad thing if done right....need interior pics...missing a step plate...need to pull screens off and see pics of hydra pump. Just noticed the lower door frame has been painted, which is not original design. Exhaust pipe does not look original or factory replacement.....makes me suspicious about care.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't mind a bit (grateful 11.)thanks hope to find something out about it after awhile


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

88 model, said it had good interior, creeper gear in floor under steering


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Vol - an '88 had a straight pipe like that, and a rain cap - later models used the pipe with a curve at the top. That was a good catch on the door frame - it's now green should've been black. I don't see any rear work lights?

blue - that does look like a good machine from that picture. But, a picture can be taken in such a way that they hide bad things - best to see it in person and drive it around. That has a dry clutch and wet brakes, and if it has the hi-lo, it will be right behind the throttle and gear shifters.

Rodney


----------

